# My MXL #54: Finished Product



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't want to blow up the Official Gallery with a ton of detailed pics, so the moderator can boot this thread if they don't want it in the main forum. More pics are in my personal gallery too.

This project started about 18mo ago when I purchased this nearly new 62cm frame and fork, #54 of 100 from a fellow forum-ite in CA. Soon thereafter I made the decision to build up an exact replica of a 1991 team bike. Why you ask? Why not? I just figured that most of the last 100 look the same so I might as well make mine unique. Plus I remember seeing the Motorola team posters in my LBS and thinking they had the coolest sleds in history. However, being a grad student my budget and time are always in short supply. I bought parts when I had money and worked on the bike when I had time. Many of you (atp, cannibal, kdub) offered invaluable advice along the way when I got stuck on a particularly tricky wrinkle in the build.....how to make a threaded Dura-Ace headset work on a threadless fork, the best tubular glue to use, etc. For that I offer a huge thanks and debt of gratitude.

Below is a run-down of the parts I've cobbled together since the fall of '05 for this build. They come from over 15 states and two countries outside the US.....NOS 7402 Dura-Ace isn't exactly easy to find (or cheap), so I learned the virtue of patience and that everything is eventually for sale on eBay if you wait long enough!

I know my choice of builds and the full decal kit isn't for everyone, but I thought some of you might enjoy seeing the product of 18mo of OCD over a bike. I even managed to appropriately hand paint the detailed fork colors and rear brake bridge where the last 100 lacked the full detailed painting. Needless to say it's about time this bike was ridden, and I plan on putting in some miles and reporting back next week. The brief cruise I had around the neighborhood was sublime!!

Gruppo: Mix of NOS 7400/7402/7403/7410 Dura-Ace, but mostly 7402
Cinelli Criterium bars, 44cm
Cinelli Grammo stem, 120mm
Veloflex Criterium tubulars, 22mm
NOS Wolber Profile 20 rims (actual team rims that were never used)
Selle San Marco Regal (what else?)
Silca Impero (just for the bling)
Cinelli white cork tape
Misc blue bits to make the build correct.....housing, chain ring bolts, elec tape for the bars etc., from a variety of sources.

Enjoy!!


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

That bike, sir, is unimprovable. Very nice job.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Duuuuude....Effin Awesome!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*as good as it gets....*

A moment of silence was deserving when viewing your bike. I turned off the lights, burned some candles & lit up some incense to fully appreciate the finished product, EPIC!


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*why 7402?*

nice pics and your bike looks great but a couple of questions.
why not use 7410 cranks and brakes since they would be period correct for a Motorola bike and i would think a bit easier to obtain.7402 would be period correct for a 7-11 Merck.correct me if i'm mistaken but i don't recall ever seeing Motorola use 7402 stuff.
and why not get the fork threaded and use a XA stem and not mess with reaming out a threaded headset?
just random thoughts.awesome bike though.


Scott


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet. Nicely done.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*7402 v. 7410*

Scott, 7402 was actually used in the first year of the team, as some of it was hold over gear from the prior year's stuff with 7-11, and 7410 was slowly being given to teams over the course of the '91 season. I didn't really have anything against 7410, but one of the first things I found was a 7402 brakeset and I was using the picture below as my guide, so 7402 seemed logical enough. You're right though, 7410 is much easier to find. 

As for the fork, I considered getting the fork threaded, but I've never had that done and was a little wary about getting it done right. Reaming out the headset actually wasn't too bad...just 20min with a dremel tool. Threading a fork isn't a standard LBS job is it? I don't think I'd trust that fork to anyone I wasn't 100% sure would get it right since they're not easily replaced.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"As for the fork, I considered getting the fork threaded, but I've never had that done and was a little wary about getting it done right. " 

The second photo shows the bearing cap and 2 locknuts. What are the nuts locked on if it isn't threaded? or are you using the stem to hold them in place? the nuts are spacers? threading a fork use to be a standard LBS job.

By the way it is a beauty.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kjmunc said:


> Scott, 7402 was actually used in the first year of the team, as some of it was hold over gear from the prior year's stuff with 7-11, and 7410 was slowly being given to teams over the course of the '91 season. I didn't really have anything against 7410, but one of the first things I found was a 7402 brakeset and I was using the picture below as my guide, so 7402 seemed logical enough. You're right though, 7410 is much easier to find.
> 
> As for the fork, I considered getting the fork threaded, but I've never had that done and was a little wary about getting it done right. Reaming out the headset actually wasn't too bad...just 20min with a dremel tool. Threading a fork isn't a standard LBS job is it? I don't think I'd trust that fork to anyone I wasn't 100% sure would get it right since they're not easily replaced.


If the picture above is a team bike, than your choice of 7402 components is spot on......


BTW, that bike looks fantastic....


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh man that is gorgeous, such a great change from all the same old carbon bikes...its got so much more personality, i love it.

how's it ride?!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

cmg said:


> The second photo shows the bearing cap and 2 locknuts. What are the nuts locked on if it isn't threaded? or are you using the stem to hold them in place? the nuts are spacers? threading a fork use to be a standard LBS job.


I opted for a DA headset, but they obviously only come in threaded versions, so I used a dremel tool to carve the threads out of the top lock nut. Then I just used it as a spacer to keep somewhat of a classic threaded look without the gooseneck. I wound up using one additional 5mm spacer between teh bearing cap and locknut, but I think it still works pretty well.


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous...i have #56 (62 cm) fed-ex'ing now from ca...


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Getting a fork threaded is a job for a machine shop. And if not done correctly, where are you going to find a replacement?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> I opted for a DA headset, but they obviously only come in threaded versions, so I used a dremel tool to carve the threads out of the top lock nut. Then I just used it as a spacer to keep somewhat of a classic threaded look without the gooseneck. I wound up using one additional 5mm spacer between teh bearing cap and locknut, but I think it still works pretty well.


the final out come looks great. It's a beauty. Interesting solution, probably easier to do that than to explain why you want it cut and threaded. But you could of have threads cut near the top of the head tube and inserted a thread adapter to get the same look. so you could go to a quill later if you wish. put spacers underneath the stem if you need height. LBS should be able to do cut the threads.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

"If the picture above is a team bike, than your choice of 7402 components is spot on......"

i think i remember that photo,it is from Winning magazine and its Anderson's MAX bike,correct?i remember that cuz that original MAX seat lug was really cobby.but the brakes are clearly 7410 dual pivots not 7402.seems like Yates ran the single pivot 7402 calipers IIRC

if you ever change your mind about the fork any good frame builder or pro shop could do great job with the threading of the steerer tube.just a thought.most smaller shops would not want to tackle it probably.enjoy your bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sw3759 said:


> "If the picture above is a team bike, than your choice of 7402 components is spot on......"
> 
> i think i remember that photo,it is from Winning magazine and its Anderson's MAX bike,correct?i remember that cuz that original MAX seat lug was really cobby.but the brakes are clearly 7410 dual pivots not 7402.seems like Yates ran the single pivot 7402 calipers IIRC
> 
> .


The problem with the old DA stuff is the they didn't change all the component numbers when they introduced an upgrade. The 7700 9 speed series was the first to include a complete part upgrade(even that group still used a 7410 seatpost and headset).

Prior to nine speed, the part numbers were a mix of 7400,7401,7402,etc parts. There never was a complete 7410 group 

The dual pivot brakes were 7403 not 7410. The 7410 parts are limited to crank, bb, headset, seatpost and front derailleur.

While is confusing, it helps making a period correct build. Often only certain parts were upgraded on bikes.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Well done!*

Those pictures actually made me cry. What a beautiful bike.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Prior to nine speed, the part numbers were a mix of 7400,7401,7402,etc parts. There never was a complete 7410 group
> 
> The dual pivot brakes were 7403 not 7410. The 7410 parts are limited to crank, bb, headset, seatpost and front derailleur.



Dave, thanks for the clarification, and you're correct....the earlier stuff was really just made as a individual component series rather than a gruppo (i.e., they'd introduce a new part or several new parts each year and each new iteration went from 7400, 7402, etc.)

I should edit my original post as it's not entirely accurate: the post is 7410 b/c the fluted 7400 version I had was too short and I never could find a longer one. The headset is 7410 and the front derailleur is 7403, while the rings are 7400. I really like the look of the 8spd shifters, so I just figured I'd try to keep everything as close as possible to the 7402 series.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

DH,yes they are 7403 brakes.i stand corrected.i was going by memory and i forgot about 7403 stuff.it has been too many years since i thought much about those components.i still think the 7402 and 7410 crank are way better looking than the new hollowtech cranks IMHO.

kjmunc,the 7410 headset is the latest version with sealed bearings iirc.and the 7410 bb was 103.the 113mm bb was 7402?
what kind of detailing exactly did you have to paint that the factory didn't?

also,several of them used XTR posts in the photos i've seen.Yates and Andreau maybe?

they also had two versions of STI 74XX levers.i can't recall what series the front shifters were 7402/7403 i guess.the later ones had a hollowed out brake lever to try and make em' lighter and the original had a solid lever.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The fork crown has four rounded lines on either side (see pic below) that came from the factory as all white. The team bikes had a matching paint scheme, so I found some Testor's paint that matched and a really, really small detail brush. As long as you have a rag handy you can clean up the mistakes pretty easily.

Also, the rear brake bridge has the Eddy Merckx script embossed into the frame, and the older frames have that detail painted white, but mine did not. That was the toughest part, as the brush I used was only a mm long and I had to lay off coffee for a couple days to get my hand steady enough to do the painting!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Excellent job! Finally get to see your finished bike.. I've been waiting since July


----------

